# ATV Contracts?



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Any of you guys have "contracts" and/or work where you make money?

I plow a Law Office, Church and some sidewalks around a Doctors Office.

What exactly do you all do? And how did you get the work

Here are pics of the setup I have.

The S10 is mine. The red ford w/ the trailer is my cousins.

http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/NeoThoR/TheShop/


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

no one?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

the drives I plow are for family and I get storage use of the garage's for where I plow.

though I did make $10 for doing the sidewalk at gas station last year when I stopped to fill up with gas.
that was verbal 1 time only deal

sorry I'm not much help


----------

